# Broken egg



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Today I saw buttercup in the nest. Later on I spotted yolk in the nest and a cracked egg shell. Buttercup hasnt been laying for the past days so I think she just laid an egg today. Its not sunfish because shes broody and chestnut already laid an egg. Which means buttercup laid an egg!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, the wait is on now to see what she does next. Don't ask me because I don't know what is going to happen. 

Was she molting? You said no. But she's got one of them still after her feathers so it could be why she's not laying. 

Did you look for the Blue Kote on Amazon?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, the wait is on now to see what she does next. Don't ask me because I don't know what is going to happen.
> 
> Was she molting? You said no. But she's got one of them still after her feathers so it could be why she's not laying.
> 
> Did you look for the Blue Kote on Amazon?


Well I think she was eating her egg today. her head and face lost a few feathers. Also blue kote is banned in Canada sadly..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sounds like one of your hens stepped on the egg or stepped on it and cracked it..


----------

